# Closet built-ins



## Adrian548 (Feb 24, 2007)

Anyone have some pic's or ideas about built ins for a closet. Typical reach in. 7 ft W x 2 ft deep. Any ideas will help. It's for my own house. I have looked at some of the things you can buy and assemble at the HD or LWs. Not what I want. Will build it from scratch. Just having a bit of NO Vision at this time. Thanks.


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't have any pics, but might try california closets site for some ideas. Still trying to figure out how to organize my latest closet, but will depend on what your putting in it and how much of everything. I like their styles because they leave the floor open. My last closet I used the modular style at HD and they work pretty well, but later couldn't find matching pieces when I needed to expand. Found it would have been better to build my own for this reason.


----------



## Adrian548 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks DW. Yeah I have been on that site. And the modulars at HD or LW's leave something to be desired. Just no imagination lately. I suppose I will just put two hangers in the center one over the other. One column of shelving to the right and on the left half a column of shelves with five drawers or so below. We'll see. If it turns out picture-worthy I'll post them here.


----------



## jrag (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.easyclosets.com/ 

try this site


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

cool site jrag. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## johnrezz (Apr 1, 2007)

*easy closets*

Follow Jrags's link to easy closets. You can use their design software and it will give you rough dimensions, I have built three organizers using it out of Melamine w/ pine faceing. The average cost on easy closets is 13-1600 and I did it for and average of 200-300. 

J
:thumbsup:


----------



## Krazy johnni (Jan 25, 2007)

Some more idea's for you that are easy to do


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Krazy johnni said:


> Some more idea's for you that are easy to do


Now thats what I call a nice looking closet, Well done. I will definitely have to save a pic of this for future reference.


----------



## BEVERLY GRAHAM (Apr 16, 2008)

*sissy wants to do it too.*



Krazy johnni said:


> Some more idea's for you that are easy to do


 Nice work I need the ingridients to that one.:thumbsup:


----------

